# Most Jerky thing to do in a mega-battle?



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok so its time for....what is the most jerky thing you have ever done in a larger game? OR what is something you would love to do! For me im going to be putting the following on the table in about 3 months just to really piss off a few people

2 Warhound Class Scout Titans (guarding the reaver hehehe)
1 Reaver Class, Titan
2 Thunder chickens er.....Stormravens (carrying 10 assault marines each and a furioso)
1 Thunderhawk (carrying 12 terminators,1 captian,1 Sang Preist and a Chaplin)


All i can say is...HI KIDS! gahahaha


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

I used an Eldar Seer Council formation with Eldrad, 3 Farseers and 5-6 Warlocks. Once I even used experimental rules for a Boneseer which, on a successful Psychic test, increased the unit's invulnerable save by one. Never doing that again.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Azkaellon said:


> Ok so its time for....what is the most jerky thing you have ever done in a larger game? OR what is something you would love to do! For me im going to be putting the following on the table in about 3 months just to really piss off a few people
> 
> 2 Warhound Class Scout Titans (guarding the reaver hehehe)
> 1 Reaver Class, Titan
> ...


I dont want to sound rude but i have no idea what your thread is about?are you asking if your list is the most Jerky thing or are you asking for our most jerky thing or what? personally i think if you have the models and have paid the points its not jerky at all, if you call your opponent a cockknocker every time he breathes or urinate in his army box that would be jerky,though it does depend on who he is, some people do deserve a piss boxing.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

This would probably cost a lot, but here's what I think would look awesome. 

2 Warhounds
1 Reaver
30 WG Terminators in Various Drop Pods
Logan Grimmnar, Arjac Rockfist

30 Sanguinary Guard (In Stormravens) 
Dante, Sanguinour
30 Death Company w/ Jump Packs (In Stormravens)
Astrotath, Lemartes 
And a mix of Furiosos/Librarian Dreads/Death Company Dreads/Standard Dreads to fill up the Stormravens.

Win. Nothing gets deployed on the table first turn. Leave everything in reserve INCLUDING the Titans.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I dont want to sound rude but i have no idea what your thread is about?are you asking if your list is the most Jerky thing or are you asking for our most jerky thing or what? personally i think if you have the models and have paid the points its not jerky at all, if you call your opponent a cockknocker every time he breathes or urinate in his army box that would be jerky,though it does depend on who he is, some people do deserve a piss boxing.


In Canada the "mega battle" is the thing GW's do on Sundays, you know to entertain the uhm..children. So He is bringing a bunch of titans, and some BA, to stomp some kiddies. At least that's how it looks from here. Kudos Angmar


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I dont want to sound rude but i have no idea what your thread is about?are you asking if your list is the most Jerky thing or are you asking for our most jerky thing or what? personally i think if you have the models and have paid the points its not jerky at all, if you call your opponent a cockknocker every time he breathes or urinate in his army box that would be jerky,though it does depend on who he is, some people do deserve a piss boxing.


Most jerky model combination....if you want to piss on the bitz box i would like you to seek Professional help.....:shok:

Also I will soon own all the models i put above.....but i am liking bane of kings idea ^^




Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> In Canada the "mega battle" is the thing GW's do on Sundays, you know to entertain the uhm..children. So He is bringing a bunch of titans, and some BA, to stomp some kiddies. At least that's how it looks from here. Kudos Angmar



Also its when a few of the local Old guys come be ass hats and throw crazy things on the table like bane blades......i think i need to help the kids out next time that happens with over kill.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Eyescrossed, I can't for the life of me see what is wrong with fielding the Seer Council of Ulthwe Apocalypse Formation, which is what you described.
I hope you coupled it with the Eldar Waygate Strategic Asset from Apocalypse Reload, that usually catches your opponent cold, making Eldritch Storm Strength 3+d6 and Destructor Strength 5+d6 if you're within 18" of the Waygate scenery/marker...

Can't speak for the Bonesinger Experimental Rules, but wouldn't you need your opponent's permission to use them anyway? So what's the problem there, then?
Except that if they're Fortuned then they've effectively got better armour than Terminators.
AND IT'S INVULNERABLE! 

HA HA HA HA HA...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> In Canada the "mega battle" is the thing GW's do on Sundays, you know to entertain the uhm..children. So He is bringing a bunch of titans, and some BA, to stomp some kiddies. At least that's how it looks from here. Kudos Angmar


Ahh i see, sorry i forget sometimes you people over the pond play in stores more than you play at home or in clubs, i assumed it was just a large battle with points and such, if its just a turn up with what you have then the OP's list does deserve the title jerk as turning up to an event like a fun sunday free for all with those is simply pointless.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Ahh i see, sorry i forget sometimes you people over the pond play in stores more than you play at home or in clubs, i assumed it was just a large battle with points and such, if its just a turn up with what you have then the OP's list does deserve the title jerk as turning up to an event like a fun sunday free for all with those is simply pointless.


Not when we are plagued by 40 year Old Virgins dropping stuff on the table to pick on the kids, im a jerk but even i feel bad for the 10 and 12 year olds getting smashed by 3 "squads" of leman russ.....There's also one ork player who puts around 300 foot troops on the table....


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Good idea, fight back against the 40 Year Old Virgins with your 22 Year Old Virgin tech. It's this the 3rd megabattle dick swinging thread you've put up now?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Good idea, fight back against the 40 Year Old Virgins with your 22 Year Old Virgin tech. It's this the 3rd megabattle dick swinging thread you've put up now?


I think its the 3rd or fourth yeah. And he thought the name change would cover his tracks... :laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Good idea, fight back against the 40 Year Old Virgins with your 22 Year Old Virgin tech. It's this the 3rd megabattle dick swinging thread you've put up now?


It is? really i don't recall. Also you sound like stella........

But back on topic im liking the eldar boneseer.........it just seems cruel and fun. Not to mention I don't really want to let kids play with my big resin toys......but i might just to see what happens with a 12 year old nuking a bunch of orks...:yahoo:

@sven pointless your post is.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The most jerky thing?

Turn up and play with a whole pile of FW superheavies in order to stomp someone. Yeah, that game will be fun. I'd rather do vomit shots.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> If you call your opponent a cockknocker every time he breathes, or urinate in his army box that would be jerky,though it does depend on who he is, some people do deserve a piss boxing.



I've never heard someone refer to "piss boxing". Though it seems like a good addition to the site vocabulary.

Piss-boxing: Verb. A metaphor referring to an act of karmic revenge for exceptionally poor behavior, named for urinating in somebody's miniature box or case.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I didn't do this, but you certainly could: include one or more Ork Big Meks w/KFF in every army, regardless of race, in Apocalypse games. Give every vehicle in your army a 4+ cover save versus all attacks. Really fun with Warhound Titans, Eldar Skimmer lists, and Imperial Guard tank lines.

This, I have done in Apocalypse games, and I'm more than a little ashamed of it: field 9-12 killa kans, as one unit each. So each enemy unit (aside from super heavies) can each only shoot at one killa kan per turn, destroying at most one killa kan per turn. Oh, and don't forget the KFF. ^_^


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> I've never heard someone refer to "piss boxing". Though it seems like a good addition to the site vocabulary.
> 
> Piss-boxing: Verb. A metaphor referring to an act of karmic revenge for exceptionally poor behavior, named for urinating in somebody's miniature box or case.


the great thing about piss boxing is the sponge inserts will likely soak up the slosh so your boxee is unlikely to notice until it starts to niff!


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Not Apoc but still a little overpowered:

A mate of mine told me his chaos army was going to absolutely destroy mine in a 2500pt battle against my beloved guard. I turned up on the day and it was reiterated i was going to die........it was then and there I decided to use 3 Medusa cannons, Leman russ executioner, Creed with 12 lascannons and 2 banewolves outflanking along with a Valk Vendetta as well as a few other things......

By turn 3 I had cleared the board


Mean yes but I think I upheld the Gallifreyan 42nd Regiments honour

EDIT: My defence is that I was provoked


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

A whole Baneblade..... Squadrons of Leman Russes...OMG what horrible people. I am so glad you think throwing down 1800+ Can.$ worth of FW resin makes you a better person. 

Makes me sad about the people in this hobby & the human race as a whole.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I tend to use my 3 Revenant Titans, 2 Scorpions and a Cobra when the store plays Apocalypse. I just bought a new Lynx and a Phantom Titan so the next game will be a real massive battle. I expect to be the only guy on one side.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm completely lost.

The thread title makes no sense whatsoever.

And as for 'stomping kids' because you have better models is a little ridiculous...what sort of person gets kicks out of that?


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> A whole Baneblade..... Squadrons of Leman Russes...OMG what horrible people. I am so glad you think throwing down 1800+ Can.$ worth of FW resin makes you a better person.
> 
> Makes me sad about the people in this hobby & the human race as a whole.


This. Acting like the players you despise doesn't help the problem, it only exacerbates it as the aforementioned players will not stop bringing rock-hard lists if you beat them once. If anything, they will try even harder to win. Actually talking to them is definitely the best way to go about it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

When all the other players have set up their models you go and kick the table over, pi in their model cases and call them "annoying" every time they breath. Thats what one would be to be a jerk.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> This. Acting like the players you despise doesn't help the problem, it only exacerbates it as the aforementioned players will not stop bringing rock-hard lists if you beat them once. If anything, they will try even harder to win. Actually talking to them is definitely the best way to go about it.


Thank you, I agree with your agreement with me. Parhaps I had the sarcasm knob turned up a bit to high but I can't stand this attitude in the gaming community.

If you are attempting to out Jerk the Jerks all you're doing is, validating their Jerkiness, making yourself a jerk and most likely make them become worse Jerks. It's just an endless cycle that makes the whole hobby worse. Even if you justify it by say you're doing for a good cause or to teach them a lesson.

If there are people making the Big Games in your shop unfun for younger and/or new players, one would think those running that shop and/or big games would either ask them not to play or make house rules so everyone is on a more even playing field. It's not that hard to have a Vets only game & a new players only game. Or start an invite only game and don't invite them, maybe they'll get the hint.

If people are making the game unfun for everybody and nobody choses to play with them, they'll either change there ways (for the better) or move on and play somewhere else. Either way you win & your local gaming environment gets better for everybody.

Make the game better by your actions & playing, not worse. If you don't enjoy playing with certain people don't play with them. It's not that hard.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Stephen Newman, when you field that little lot be sure to get some photos and post them up for us all to see.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Pssyche said:


> Stephen Newman, when you field that little lot be sure to get some photos and post them up for us all to see.


Will do. Just hope that:

1. You don't mind excessive amounts of Regal Blue and Blazing Orange. and

2. I find a big enough table to unleash them all on.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

So long as they don't look resin, plastic or metal that'll do me...


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Most jerky thing I'm PLANNING on doing in a megabattle is getting either a Lynx or a Revenant (leaning towards the Lynx right now...Strength D looks pretty sweet and it's an asston cheaper) and putting that and that alone on the table and blowing all the guys in cover away. Muhahahahahahaha!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

This is why I don`t play Apoc. :no: 

Quite possibly the worst set of rules GW has written. Having no FOC is just stupid, leaving it open for jerks to exploit.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> This is why I don`t play Apoc. :no:
> 
> Quite possibly the worst set of rules GW has written. Having no FOC is just stupid, leaving it open for jerks to exploit.


Which is why it's meant to be played with friends, not random idiots at the local Games Workshop.

I'm normally a competative player (to some extent) but Apocalypse is made for having fun, first and foremost.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

eyescrossed said:


> Which is why it's meant to be played with friends, not random idiots at the local Games Workshop.
> 
> I'm normally a competative player (to some extent) but Apocalypse is made for having fun, first and foremost.


I agree. I`ve had one such game against my brother, at about 500 pts a side. I used necrons, he used a SM IG alliance. 

It was a good game, low on super heavies and high on troop count, the way a good game should be. Came to a very close draw, with him claiming moral victory for better kills. 

Whenever I agreed to apoc with a competitive player, what did I see? 

20 fucking dreadnoughts, six baneblades, three titans, and fuck all else that mattered. Even with WBB and tyranid allies, I couldn`t keep up with that. 

I think Apoc needs a FoC, more flexibility to be sure, but the bif stuff does need to be limited in some way. I`d say ONE super heavy/gargantuan per 1500 pts or something.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> I agree. I`ve had one such game against my brother, at about 500 pts a side. I used necrons, he used a SM IG alliance.
> 
> It was a good game, low on super heavies and high on troop count, the way a good game should be. Came to a very close draw, with him claiming moral victory for better kills.
> 
> ...


That game sounds fun. Whenever our group does Apocalypse it's either fluffy or ridiculous (not cheesy ridiculous), so it's great fun.

I have to disagree with you though; it doesn't need a FoC, the book's cover just needs to be made of a high-density alloy. All the better for whacking beardy gits over the head.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

That`s all well and good, but I`m against the weaponised book. 

My own WS is... not so high. I`d say I`m WS 2 at most. :laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Not really a Jerky thing I've done, but if I get around to it I wouldnt mind giving this a go:

Abaddon
Eldrad
6 Howling Banshee's + Exarch
Land Raider

I mean, I10 power weapons w/ re-roll's to hit, wound and save is bad enough... But adding Abaddon with re-roll's to hit, wound and save as well is just plain worse
:laugh:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, Apocalypse is rubbish because people exploit the rules.

Like, nobody ever exploits the standard 40K rulesset, do they?

I love playing Apocalypse. It rewards you for collecting lots of models as opposed to the bare minimum for a Cut & Paste MiniMax Army that has no soul to it.
I only wish it rewarded you for fielding a painted and based force, too.

A week or so ago my Eldar faced off with and beat a Tyranid/Genestealer Cult army that fielded, amongst its ranks, a Barbed Heirodule (that came back with the Replacement Strategic Asset), a Stormlord Baneblade and three Armorcast Exocrine Gargantuan Creatures.
On my side, a Revenant Titan, a Scorpion Super Heavy Grav Tank and a Phoenix Flyer.
There were plenty of other models, but these were the stars of the show, as it were.

We had a whale of a time.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Dawnstar said:


> I mean, I10 power weapons w/ re-roll's to hit, wound and save is bad enough... But adding Abaddon with re-roll's to hit, wound and save as well is just plain worse


Why rerolls to Hit? Guide only gives rerolls for shooting attacks, and only affects Eldar units. Same with Fortune. Not sure about Doom.

So that would be illegal.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

I do agree somewhat that Apoc could use a FoC. One superheavy/Titan per 1500 points would be a great idea IMO. Apoc games are usually 3000 points (at my store we often play mini-apocalypse games, which are 1500 points) so 2 superheavies/Titans on the field. Makes it a lot more fun than getting buttraped across the board by 2 Baneblades and a Warhound.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Alsojames said:


> I do agree somewhat that Apoc could use a FoC. One superheavy/Titan per 1500 points would be a great idea IMO. Apoc games are usually 3000 points (at my store we often play mini-apocalypse games, which are 1500 points) so 2 superheavies/Titans on the field. Makes it a lot more fun than getting buttraped across the board by 2 Baneblades and a Warhound.


:goodpost: 

Also consider not everyone can easily obtain superheavies for several reasons. 

Adding a FoC isn`t unreasonable. It`s not a problem if you`ve got a prearranged list that both players have agreed is fair or if both sides can field the same level of superheavies. 

But if I show up with a tyranid swarm or a green tide, and my opponent only fields Baneblades and titans, then what`s the point? Adding an FoC adds an element of balance, it`s why the core rules exist to begin with. 

Nobody seems to agree, so I simply stopped trying. :dunno:


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

True that. Also, if I (or someone else) brings that new Eldar Phantom with 2 Pulsars....Don't care what you've got on the other side, it'll be asploded.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't agree with your one Super Heavy/Titan per 1500 points.

I'm in an Apocalypse Campaign at Games Workshop Manchester.
3,000 points per player and you're allowed three Strategic Assets plus whatever your Formations allow you.
Most people if not all in the campaign can run to fielding at least one Super Heavy, if. not more.
I can field two, but only do against my regular opponent who fields the Tyranid/Stealer Cult list I mentioned.

On the first night of the campaign, some Bastard turned up with two Reaver Battle Titans @ 1,450 points each and two fifty point Techmarines. And his first Strategic Asset is Replacements.
So effectively, this Bastard. Has a 4,500 point army in a 3,000 point battle.
But that army meets your criteria. Yet is completely against the spirit of the game.

He ruined the night for his opponent who had an Ork horde. He had a Stompa, but when you receive six Destroyer Template hits per turn you're not lasting long.

Now, since that night, all the Xenos players are gunning for him.
But we've all had to write tailored lists for when we are drawn against him.
It's the first time I've ever had to do that at any level of the game.

With Apocalypse due to the size and power of the weaponry at your disposal 
I don't believe it should be regulated by the rules.
But I do think that it should be Self-Regulated.
You know in yourself when you're taking liberties.
So Don't.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Competitive Apocalypse is like competitive unicorn jousting with french baguettes.
It makes no sense, it's not at all a real sport, and you have to be on some kind of drug to actually play/understand it.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Pssyche said:


> With Apocalypse due to the size and power of the weaponry at your disposal
> I don't believe it should be regulated by the rules.
> But I do think that it should be Self-Regulated.
> You know in yourself when you're taking liberties.
> So Don't.


 
Ahh, but you see, people don't (and often can't) regulate themselves. It's why we need ruels for it, because too many people are complete assholes who field 'competitive' lists with assloads of rediculously overpowered weapons. 

It's basically favoring the guy with more disposable income a lot of times. What we're preposing is make people think about what to take in their army rather than 'Oh, it's Apocalypse so I can take my HQ, two tiny troops squads and the rest of my 3000 points is Titans and Superheavies'.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

No. You're wrong AlsoJames.

Your "good idea" was one Titan/Super Heavy per 1,500 points and I've just shown that that wouldn't work as a check on a Win At All Costs player, in fact it vindicates him.

As it was, twenty-nine players out of thirty who attended the first night of our Campaign came with the right attitude for an Apocalypse battle. That's just over 96%. 
I never once saw the same army twice.
There were certainly no Cut & Paste armies present.
I'd say that's a much better showing than an equivalent standard 40K night.

And as for "Complete Assholes" fielding "Assloads of ridiculously overpowered weapons" that basically favour the guy with "More disposable income",
who at the moment has a thread on Heresy-Online asking for advice on which Eldar Super Heavy to buy, the new 2,500 Phantom Titan or the Lynx Super Heavy Grav Tank?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I do not think that it favors the guy with more disposable income. Its all for a bit of fun. Not to mention that the big stuff can be tied up pretty easily in CC where it is doing very little. Take a Phantom for instance. Some of its weapons cannot target less than 12 inches and it has 3 attacks in CC. Charge in an Ork horde and it will struggle against them.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with you Stephen.
I don't think it favours the guy with more disposable income any more than it favours the poor man.
How well a model fares on the tabletop depends on the person playing it.

That being said, I don't think it is the that easy to tie up a Super Heavy Walker in Close Combat. 
They follow the rules for Gargantuan Creatures. 
That gives them the ability to make a special Stomp Attack which allows you one attack (no extra for the charge) against every model engaged in Combat with you p.91-92 Apocalypse rulebook. At the end of combat all enemy models must consolidate to get at least 1" away from you unless they too are Gargantuan or Super Heavy Walkers.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Why would you even try to play apocalypse competatively? Play with people you know who are going to want to play for fun. For the love of bob don't play with people who will try and degrade the best ruleset that gw have created in recent years.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Pssyche said:


> No. You're wrong AlsoJames.
> 
> Your "good idea" was one Titan/Super Heavy per 1,500 points and I've just shown that that wouldn't work as a check on a Win At All Costs player, in fact it vindicates him.
> 
> ...


1) I don't have that money yet
2) Touche my good man :victory:

3) Okay, I see that I was a bit out of line with that. But I still believe an FOC for Apocalypse would be nice. A lot of people who play just to win and never shut up about how they won go to my FLGS.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I do not think that it favors the guy with more disposable income. Its all for a bit of fun. Not to mention that the big stuff can be tied up pretty easily in CC where it is doing very little. Take a Phantom for instance. Some of its weapons cannot target less than 12 inches and it has 3 attacks in CC. Charge in an Ork horde and it will struggle against them.


Im thinking for the new battlebunker opening.....


Reaver Battle Titan-1450
Gatling Blaster
Laser Blaster
Apocalypse Launcher

Warhound Titan-750
Double-Barrelled Turbo-laser Destructor
Plasma Blastgun

5 Sanguinary Guard-200

5 Sanguinary Guard-250
Chapter Banner\Infernous Pistol\Power Fist

Sanguinor-275

Disrupter Becon

Techpriest Enginseer-75
2 Servitors

3000

This way we have a chance against the "evil" team who will be chaos\tyranids\necrons\dark eldar\Daemons\Traitor IG\Orks


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Mega battles should be highly exclusive and supervised. I've only ever played a single mega battle game that I personally enjoyed. Without the constant crying over one player getting destroyed, or the game taking to long, or players quiting/having to go home, or worse, players buying stuff right before the game begins to counter your army.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Most asinine thing I have ever done in a apoc game was take a huge brick of CM PF terminators with mark of tzeentch, and chaos alter as my stratagem. Then I dropped them right beside my friends brand new revnent titan crippling it in one turn then taking 50% of his armies fire power which still left me enough men to assault, and explode the crippled titan.

Mind you I can't feel to bad because when I first got my warhound my opponent included both a revnant, and a titan hunter formation, on top of 2 fliers that the idiot VDR'ed to have viod lances. So yah not going to play him for a while.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

eyescrossed said:


> Why rerolls to Hit? Guide only gives rerolls for shooting attacks, and only affects Eldar units. Same with Fortune. Not sure about Doom.
> 
> So that would be illegal.


So it is actually.... I had assumed that Guide was purely re-roll to hit, not specifically for shooting attacks

Fortune says "Nominate One Eldar unit within 6". This unit re-rolls any failed saves". I nominate my Howling Banshee squad (which is Eldar) and the unit (which includes Abaddon) gains re-roll to save. Doom says "All hits caused upon that unit gain re-roll to wound" and both last until the Start of the next Eldar turn

Well Spotted Sir! +rep to you


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Pssyche said:


> I don't agree with your one Super Heavy/Titan per 1500 points.
> 
> I'm in an Apocalypse Campaign at Games Workshop Manchester.
> 3,000 points per player and you're allowed three Strategic Assets plus whatever your Formations allow you.
> ...


If there was an FoC, he`d have to include a minimum number of "lesser units" so to speak, and thus would not have the points for a second Reaver Titan.  



Pssyche said:


> No. You're wrong AlsoJames.
> 
> Your "good idea" was one Titan/Super Heavy per 1,500 points and I've just shown that that wouldn't work as a check on a Win At All Costs player, in fact it vindicates him.
> 
> ...


I`m glad to see that your apoc campaign was mostly done in the right spirit. Maybe a better idea that a FoC would be a percentages system similar to WHF? I`m not suggesting these be official rules, just guidelines to judge against for the purposes of fairness.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

chaos doomsday device in reserve, enters by deepstrike behind the enemy(because it is immobile), activates, gets a 12, rolls 27".

2 reaver titans and 23 paladins removed from play.

400 points well spent:so_happy:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Supersonic Banana said:


> chaos doomsday device in reserve, enters by deepstrike behind the enemy(because it is immobile), activates, gets a 12, rolls 27".
> 
> 2 reaver titans and 23 paladins removed from play.
> 
> 400 points well spent:so_happy:


Sweet jesus what a fortunate turn of events, mind you it could have just as easily done next to nothing, but damn if that isn't the most insane stroke of luck ever.


----------

